# ♠︎♥︎Taking free requests~!♥︎♠︎ Mewms chibis~!♪



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 8, 2015)

*♠︎♥︎Taking free requests~!♥︎♠︎ Mewms chibis~!♪*


UPDATE: requests are closed for the time being~! Sorry for the inconvenience!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Everyones face when they realized i made another request thread ;u;

Ahh but I'm gonna keep it brief this time because I'm really tired right now (つД`)ノ ill update in greater detail later. . .probably

Okay. I do art requests and stuff. Give me a ref, ill do the thing. I do mayors, OCs, your mom, whoever the heck you want man. Imma pick requests based on how detailed the request is (even if you don't have a 'proper ref' thats fine but knowing the personality of a character really helps me take less time figuring out the pose) and just how much i want to draw the character. Please don't hate me forever if i don't pick your request right now, these are free and I'm not a lean-mean-chibikawaiimoe-making-machine (except that would be awesome if i was).

~Also talking to me is cool too. . . I don't bite i promise .v.~
if your reading this right now put "Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh" and the first person to put it in their response is going to instantly get an art slot from me ψ(｀∇?)ψ 

~~~~~~Heres what the chibi will look likee~~~~~~~




#tootiredtofetchmoreexamplesrightnow,justlookatmyDAifyourcurious

So yeah thats pretty much it~ |(￣3￣)| imma have three slots for now. Oh and please be patient with me. Im going to try my best to do the requests as quickly as i can, however, i am still a student who has work to do so sometimes im going to be busy. 

~~SLOTS: CLOSED


~COMPLETED REQUESTS~


Spoiler









 for yosugay





 for Zenith





 for azukitan



​


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 8, 2015)

Helloooooo <3  Maybe my OC?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 8, 2015)

Aahhhhhhhhhhhh either my other OC or mayor : O for consideration<3:

Aerith Tanaka-[X]
Notes: Calm, Kind, Radiant and tends to be very relaxed. Loves her family and friends.

Mayor Kairi-[X]
Notes: Shady, cruel, evil, tends to keep money to herself and puts on a cute demeanor.

Got one of my other OC from you, but would still love to be considered if alright with you : )


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Ahhh, welcome back mew! <3

I've already received a chibi from you before, so feel free to decline, but would you be interested in drawing my Pachirisu OC? [x] She's peppy, nurturing, and loves to dress up 83


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 8, 2015)

Ooh I'd love to have my mayor considered ^^
Ref: [x]
Mm she's shy, a bit lazy and can be stubborn at times. Not sure if that would help you come up with a pose but it's there. (P.S. ignore the brown on the jumper)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 8, 2015)

ahhh me omg ive been waiting so long, i'll edit brb crying ilu

okok i can't decide kms so you can just pick which one you like~
{x} either one of those two would be lovely!!! <3333


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 8, 2015)

My ref here I'd love some of your work. ;o; if you choose mine, could you make her pigtails show up more in the picture. :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh wow! She's gorgeous!!! I'd luv for you to consider my oc 



Spoiler


----------



## buuunii (Feb 8, 2015)

Consider my zombie?? Or new oc??



Spoiler


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

Putting my mayor up for consideration!



Spoiler



















This dress would be preferable, since it matches the cute flower hair accessory! But I would especially love to see it in pink. QR code below.






If not clear from the pictures, her eyes are a *blue-green*.

Reference image by XCrain.

Reference image by Allison.






Pixel by Emzy!

Character blurb: Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.



Thanks for offering, regardless of what you choose. : )


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 8, 2015)

Omggg, would love to have a chibi from you <3
Ref: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My OC is goofy, clumsy, and shy. ; v ; She also loves to smile <3


----------



## Mango (Feb 8, 2015)

can you do anthro?


----------



## Emzy (Feb 8, 2015)

WOWOWOWOW *u* You've imporved so much since i last saw you  How's your manga going?


Spoiler: reference






click the pic for the full ref!


Maybe my new OC?


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

Please consider my mayor? ; w ;


Spoiler














Her personality is warm-hearted, very quirky, silly, and clumsy. 
She is pretty independent by living on her own since middle school.
She enjoys spending time with her friends and baking delicious treats.

Your chibi example is absolutely stunning by the way. ^^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 8, 2015)

I NEVER KNOW HOW TO REACT TO YOU GUYS OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD
((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) ngghhhhh~ well at least now im awake~
*also im probably going to picking requests tomorrow morning when i am not super tired ヽ(；▽；)ノ BUT SO MANY REQUESTS ALREADY HOW DOESS THIS HAPPPPPPEEENNNN
thank you so much you guys and feel free to keep requesting~! You guys are way too kind ! And Its not first come first serve! And dont be afraid to ask me any questions if your confused



Emzy said:


> WOWOWOWOW *u* You've imporved so much since i last saw you  How's your manga going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> ...


SHHHHHUSHHHHH MANGA WHAT I DONT KNOW A MANGA WHAT SECRET PROJECT WHAT WHAT HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
;u; i've imporved. Im so happy right now （＾ω＾）


Mango said:


> can you do anthro?



It isnt a question of if i can do anthro, but how well i can do anthro (＞人＜ i mean its not like ive never done it before but i don't know how good it'll be if i try. Im always open to new things though!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I NEVER KNOW HOW TO REACT TO YOU GUYS OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD
> ((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) ngghhhhh~ well at least now im awake~
> *also im probably going to picking requests tomorrow morning when i am not super tired ヽ(；▽；)ノ BUT SO MANY REQUESTS ALREADY HOW DOESS THIS HAPPPPPPEEENNNN
> thank you so much you guys and feel free to keep requesting~! You guys are way too kind ! And Its not first come first serve! And dont be afraid to ask me any questions if your confused



You need to have more confidence in yourself, gurl! Every time you make a request thread, art hoarders come running (that includes me, naturally xD). Your chibis are very much loved and sought out :>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 8, 2015)

ilu so much girl and you are definitely improving!! keep up the good work bbu <3333


----------



## Emzy (Feb 8, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I NEVER KNOW HOW TO REACT TO YOU GUYS OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD
> ((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) ngghhhhh~ well at least now im awake~
> *also im probably going to picking requests tomorrow morning when i am not super tired ヽ(；▽；)ノ BUT SO MANY REQUESTS ALREADY HOW DOESS THIS HAPPPPPPEEENNNN
> thank you so much you guys and feel free to keep requesting~! You guys are way too kind ! And Its not first come first serve! And dont be afraid to ask me any questions if your confused
> ...



dude in the non creepiest way possible i'm so proud of you!! the amount of improvement is srsly so amazing!!! teach me sensei *u*


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

/smack your arts super pretty!~


----------



## Royce (Feb 8, 2015)

my mayor please?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 8, 2015)

OMG MEWMS HIIIIIIIIIIIIII 

you really have improved!!!  im so proud of you bb <3333 

if you feel like it, i would love something of bridgette~ thank you so much for the consideration, my dear~! and keep up the awesome work!!!


Spoiler: Bridgette



Refs: http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Color-Ref-443391186 
http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Beaumont-413118651
Gallery: http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/gallery/47126596/Batman-AU

She is generally a happy, trusting, gentle, caring, excitable, intelligent girl. She loves taking care of people and animals, loves cooking and cleaning, loves singing. She can be _very_ stubborn, and has a fiery streak. She's also very protective of the things she loves. She was pulled into the crime life by her boyfriend Jonathan, and while she doesn't love it, she does enjoy teasing Batman.


smoochies <3


----------



## yosugay (Feb 8, 2015)

hello! could you do my mayor? (pic in my signature) shes really hyper and optimistic
edit:
heres another pic of her: 






i would tip you too of course!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Ref 1















These guys are in sweet sweet love~~~
Katy is cheery and Stefan is quite selfish no one can have her. 

_Feel free to do the marshmallows (can be put anywhere, not just the shoulders) and the wings._



Spoiler: Ref 2











Like Katy she is very cheery and happy.


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2015)

Ooooo mewm you are doing this again! Yay!
Maybe my OC? c: (x)
Thanks! C:


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 8, 2015)

Ooh, could you consider my OC? 


Spoiler



x x

- Very cheerful and kind.
- You can find she humming or singing frequently.
- Circus: trapezist and magician's assistant.
- Loves to take loong walks and make flower crowns (then give them to the first person she see)


Thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2015)

heyyyy you're back :D
glad to see you again~

your coloring is always so shiny and pretty how ;o;;



Spoiler: wink wonk



http://sta.sh/211unbxhl2ly




in the sta.sh it says peppy but she also gets kinda angry easily haha 
though for the most part she's cheerful and brings the life to the party


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 8, 2015)

(For my sister since shes not allowed on the comp) Akame?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh my god everyone's characters are so cute!!!!!!!!!! ((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) i think i might just pick one to draw for now and then pick the other slots later (because I'm so bad at deciding ;u 
But seriously guys, thank you so much for all the things you say! It really cheers me up ヽ(；▽；)ノ



yosugay said:


> hello! could you do my mayor? (pic in my signature) shes really hyper and optimistic
> edit:
> heres another pic of her:
> 
> ...


So cuteeeeeeee~~~~~
Wahhh don't worry about tipping!! i just like to do this for fun unless i really need bells or something which is not the situation right now (つД`)ノ


azukitan said:


> You need to have more confidence in yourself, gurl! Every time you make a request thread, art hoarders come running (that includes me, naturally xD). Your chibis are very much loved and sought out :>



*internal sobbing* azzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu *choke*
Thankkkk youuuuuuuu everrryyyoneeeeeeee ( ；?Д｀)


emmatheweirdo said:


> ilu so much girl and you are definitely improving!! keep up the good work bbu <3333


BBBBUUUUUUU
thank you so much emma (＞人＜


Emzy said:


> dude in the non creepiest way possible i'm so proud of you!! the amount of improvement is srsly so amazing!!! teach me sensei *u*


SENSEI WHATTTTTTHSFHYEDFHEDJFHBJSDGFBVSDFV
your not creepy at all!! I was actually thinking of doing a mini tutorial sometime soon if there was any interest ;u; but i don't know what it would be on~ maybe like a drawing process?


poppet said:


> /smack your arts super pretty!~



SMACKKKKKKK WHAAAAAAATTTT
|(￣3￣)| smack me if you can even bro~


Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aahhhhhhhhhhhh either my other OC or mayor : O for consideration<3:
> 
> Aerith Tanaka-[X]
> Notes: Calm, Kind, Radiant and tends to be very relaxed. Loves her family and friends.
> ...


Oh, for now i am accepting any requests even if you have gotten a piece in the past so don't worry!  (＞人＜ another thing i forgot in the op~


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 8, 2015)

I would love for you to consider drawing my two mayors please?


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

could you do my mayor pls? <3 i love your art!


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

Yaaay! If you ever open up your own shop, I'm sure lots of people will end up on the waiting list. ~
So many cute mayors and ocs, haha! I can't wait to see whoever you choose to do. I want to see more of your pretty art! ; v ;


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 8, 2015)

IT'S THE LEGENDARY MEWM OMG idk if you'll do fanart but maybe consider this guy?


Spoiler









He's basically a gijinka of a well-known sword in Japan, Namazuo Toushiro. The actual blade was damaged in a fire but it was retempered shortly afterwards. Because of this, his gijinka has a memory loss.

He has a positive personality despite his past, as can be seen from his intro:


> My name is Namazuo Toushirou. I was Toushirou's shortsword, along with originally being a halberd. I was burned so some of my memories are gone, but, well, I'll manage somehow!



He also likes to throw horse poop, for some reason:


> I'll throw horse poop at those I hate~
> 
> I've collected the horse poop. Eh, you don't need it?



You can read more about him here: (x)

Thank you <3


----------



## Pearls (Feb 8, 2015)

Can you maybe draw my OC please? (x)
Thanks  c:


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh my god guys, thank you so much everyone for all the support! ! ! It really means a lot to me~!

But i wish i could draw everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For now I'm going to just draw a design a really liked~ also i have an idea in my head what i want it to look like~ im just going to pick one slot right now, and i'll pick the rest later ;u; I'm sorry I'm so bad at choosing!

So the first slot right now issssssssss~~~














yosugay said:


> hello! could you do my mayor? (pic in my signature) shes really hyper and optimistic
> edit:
> heres another pic of her:
> 
> ...


*Yosugay~!*


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god guys, thank you so much everyone for all the support! ! ! It really means a lot to me~!
> 
> But i wish i could draw everyone
> 
> ...



Congrats! c:
I'm not really expecting you to pick me aha, as I have already have a free drawing from you. But I am still looking forward to seeing the finished products! They will be too cute <3333


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi! You're so generous for doing this! If you ever decide to do Olivia, here she is! The refs are absolutely terrible though! So sorry!
A bit about her: She is a fan of pastels, cute characters and sailor moon
She wears cute bright clothes and is never seen without her pink glow wand (you don't have to draw the want , it would be appreciated though!) She is quite shy and rarely leaves Sprinkle 
Thank you so much!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

If you're still deciding, I'd love to have my Mayor considered 

Here {x} and this hair {x} :3

Thank you!!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 8, 2015)

AAAAAAH oh my jebus your chibis are ADORABLE

I would DIE if you decided to choose my mayor or one of my OCs! >w< (x)


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats to Yosugay! I can't wait to see her mayor. ; 3 ;


----------



## Locket (Feb 8, 2015)

My mayor?



She is wearing a crown

Purple pumps

Brown striped socks

and a sparkled dress. It has a frilly green skirt.


Real quick EDIT: If your still taking.


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 8, 2015)

*Do you do animal-chibi?*


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 8, 2015)

all doneeeeee~~~~


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

This is freaking cute! Hair is really awesome ;v;


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 8, 2015)

WHOO, look at that pink <3


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

SHE LOOKS MAGICAL! c;
Her eyes are so radiant. ~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 8, 2015)

Okiedokie, i'll try to pick another request soon, after i do my math homework that i've been putting off the whole weekend in hopes of a snow day ( ；?Д｀) i am so jealous of people who can do their homework before sunday night oH GOd ;u;


Star Fire said:


> My mayor?
> 
> View attachment 83677
> 
> ...


Yep, still taking~!


Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *Do you do animal-chibi?*



I can, i don't know how well though ヽ(；▽；)ノ I've done chibi villagers before though and enjoyed it so yes~

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> SHE LOOKS MAGICAL! c;
> Her eyes are so radiant. ~





gnoixaim said:


> WHOO, look at that pink <3





Keitara said:


> This is freaking cute! Hair is really awesome ;v;



YOUUU GUYSSSSS OH MY GODHBUHBIUSZXTBHUKBUHBIUHBEIUHBD
ヽ(；▽；)ノ t-t-thank youuuuuu~
*still continues to ignore homework*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2015)

hoLLY GOOSE

look at it
so cute and sparkly <333333


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

_Shine bright like a Mewm cheeb_ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 8, 2015)

sobs bc i love the pose and the shinies and the everything wAH I LOVE IT,,,,,,


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 8, 2015)

Holy cheese it's so cute and beautiful it can't possibly be legal!


----------



## unintentional (Feb 8, 2015)

If you don't mind, could you draw my mayor?  She can wear either hat or none at all if you want c:  Thank you   She loves to draw and play video games.  She is very talkative and upbeat.


----------



## Emzy (Feb 9, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all doneeeeee~~~~



so much kawaii XDDDDD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

*dies of cuteness*

--------

Oh my I forgot to actually post my In-Game Mayor Ref. o-o;

I'll update my original post! ;o;
Here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bis-!&#9834;&p=4535371&viewfull=1#post4535371


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 9, 2015)

Omlife its so kawate and fluffy ;-;


----------



## yosugay (Feb 9, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all doneeeeee~~~~



AHHHHHHHH I LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT <3333333 IT SO CUTEE SJFHSEHFWEG"WEGWGWEGHWHEFHEfhefywigfy!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCHHHHHHH. i hope you accept tips!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god guys, thank you so much everyone for all the support! ! ! It really means a lot to me~!
> 
> But i wish i could draw everyone
> 
> ...



you've made me so happy, i really love this drawing, im gonna cry ; ~ ;


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Aww it's too cute!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 9, 2015)

I know I'd gotten a few pieces from you, but... if you're interested, I'd love to see your take on Eliana, one of my newer OCs. 

*Eliana:* *[x]*
*3 view w/markings:* *[x]*


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome back, Mewms! How about either one of my OC's? c:



Spoiler: OC refs



http://i.imgur.com/hkL3ei3.png 
http://i.imgur.com/Bbtshnk.png


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 9, 2015)

Mews~ I just LOVE my cute little Alice! TY SOOO much!! She is just adorable!!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 9, 2015)

Okiedokie, a little update! Im going to start on another request soon after i get all my homework done~! So keep your eyes out for that! Im not sure if ill finish it today, but ill get a majority of it done! Thank you for your patience~! (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


Pokemanz said:


> Holy cheese it's so cute and beautiful it can't possibly be legal!


#mewmscomfirmedforcrook2015 #toospoopy5me
*ahem
Thank you for the compliment! ! !


azukitan said:


> _Shine bright like a Mewm cheeb_ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧



AZUOHMYGOD 







aleshapie said:


> Mews~ I just LOVE my cute little Alice! TY SOOO much!! She is just adorable!!



ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=┌(;￣◇￣)┘ youuuurrrrrr weeeeellllccooommmmeeeeee~~



yosugay said:


> AHHHHHHHH I LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT <3333333 IT SO CUTEE SJFHSEHFWEG"WEGWGWEGHWHEFHEfhefywigfy!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCHHHHHHH. i hope you accept tips!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WAGSHREXTHRDTHRCGFJCGJFCHJGCHJFC
((((；ﾟДﾟ)))))))
Thank!!! You!!! Im so glad you liked it! ~(＞人＜~
And thank you so much for the tip as well oh my gosh!!!




lynn105 said:


> hoLLY GOOSE
> 
> look at it
> so cute and sparkly <333333






Shirohibiki said:


> sobs bc i love the pose and the shinies and the everything wAH I LOVE IT,,,,,,





Emzy said:


> so much kawaii XDDDDD





MayorGong said:


> Omlife its so kawate and fluffy ;-;





Pietro:)100 said:


> Aww it's too cute!



*sobs internally*
You guys are so supportive oh my god help how do i react ;u;
thannnkkkk yoiuuuuuuuu alllllllll~~~~~


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe Akame? 



Spoiler: ref


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see who gets the art next good luck everyone!


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 10, 2015)

Could you draw my character, Sui, if you'd like? ;w;
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Sleepless-Star-Sui-506969210

Or you could draw any of these characters of mine~
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Fuepero-504073463
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Akane-Revamp-504728804
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Rosalinh-Reference-504070434
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Uno-Reference-504070324
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Kojo-Reference-504069991
http://astrodust.deviantart.com/art/Kat-Reference-504069915

Anthro would be fine for any but Fuepero, since he lacks a body. c:


----------



## Sholee (Feb 10, 2015)

please consider my mayor


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 10, 2015)

I forgot to announce the request I'm doing until I got it finished, didn't I. . .




ooooooopppssss~

But this is Zenith's request, they sent me their request by pm and I needed practice with drawing boys~


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Can you use actual people as references? I kinda want to see myself in a chibi style... 



Spoiler: Do me! Do me!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 10, 2015)

Kale Kitten said:


> (For my sister since shes not allowed on the comp) Akame?





Yuelia said:


> Maybe Akame?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref



Oh, i think your sister requested for you earlier ~(＞人＜~


Beardo said:


> Can you use actual people as references? I kinda want to see myself in a chibi style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, i do any request as long as its not nsfw (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ 

(Forgot to put in op) people who do want rl people in a chibi style i ask for an outfit ref or an idea for an outfit~ or if you want to give me artistic freedom thats okay as long as you tell me~ pretty much if the character you want drawn has multiple outfits or has a bust up picture please specify so i don't have to hunt you down if i do pick the request XD


----------



## milkyi (Feb 10, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh, i think your sister requested for you earlier ~(＞人＜~
> 
> 
> Yep, i do any request as long as its not nsfw (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ
> ...





Oops lol, she does things and never tells me, that sly little fox.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Can you use actual people as references? I kinda want to see myself in a chibi style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You my dear are beautiful.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, for an outfit, some kind of cute, puffy, frilly, pink, dress would be cool. Lots of bows. As for shoes, heels or something. The taller the better. Maybe a bow in my hair? 

My eyes are grey/blue, by the way. Last time I had someone draw me they made them bright green, so I wanted to clear that up. 

One more thing, I'd love it if you could have me wearing this necklace 



Spoiler







As for a pose, something bold and kinda sexy, however you would think those two words would look.

Hope I don't sound too picky or specific.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Here's my mayor if your interested in drawing her


----------



## Kiikay (Feb 11, 2015)

Spoiler



View attachment 83919



It'd be lovely if you were to consider drawing my Lineplay avi
She has an ethereal kind of personality c:


----------



## Amilee (Feb 11, 2015)

hi c: would you consider my mayor? :3 
i already submited my other mayor but i would want this one more!


here is her story:


Spoiler



Miu is a crybaby and very clumsy. She loves candy and everything pink and fluffy.
Actually she is way too young to be a mayor...but her father wanted her to be more mature and responsible.
Her father rushed her to move to another town, little did she know that he had been planning that she would be this town's mayor all along.
Since he is very rich, he sends money to Miu regularly, so she can let her expand her town as she wishes. Miu however doesn't act responsibly as a mayor and also does not use a lot of her father's money, from time to time she builds cute PWPs and plants flowers all around the town.
Even though she is young and naive, Miu genuinely loves her villagers and spends a lot of time with them, trying to fullfil their wishes to make them happy.



thank you~


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 11, 2015)

Your draws are SOO CUTE omg *____*
If you are interested, here's my mayor <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Oh, for an outfit, some kind of cute, puffy, frilly, pink, dress would be cool. Lots of bows. As for shoes, heels or something. The taller the better. Maybe a bow in my hair?
> 
> My eyes are grey/blue, by the way. Last time I had someone draw me they made them bright green, so I wanted to clear that up.
> 
> ...


I dont think you're being picky at all!! Its actually pretty nice when people detail what they want in the first place so i dont have to guess later and have to change it ~


Kiikay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh broken attachment~!

Oh and really sorry about not being able to work on requests today guys ;u; i had lessons tonight and today was give mewms a ton of homework day ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'll have time tomorrow though so ill pick a new request tomorrow~! Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 11, 2015)

have a question do you draw non human characters?
your art is really cute and I'd love to see one if my characters in your
style but I don't really have any human characters 0m0​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayumi-Crossing said:


> Your draws are SOO CUTE omg *____*
> If you are interested, here's my mayor <3


Best snapshot, give wings.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2015)

So amazing cheebs...
Would you consider my mayor? :3
Her name is Kain, she's a representation of me. Shy, but silly once gotten to know her better and a total whackjob! xD


Spoiler: Sorry for the big pics








Loves to make clothing, also













Dress design included



Also, hard to see but her eyes are green ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 12, 2015)

ogh!!! hi mewms!! /slidesrefin/ i hope you'd consider my mayor. your art is just too cute!
_if picked_ - could i request for my mayor to have longer hair? ^^ thanks so much n__n;



Spoiler:  








and longer hair:





 which would be in this style:


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 12, 2015)

Helloo~! I want one, also could she have a darker tan? Like stage 5 please? Heres the Ref :3



Spoiler










Thanks :3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 12, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> ogh!!! hi mewms!! /slidesrefin/ i hope you'd consider my mayor. your art is just too cute!
> _if picked_ - could i request for my mayor to have longer hair? ^^ thanks so much n__n;
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god i really want to doodle long cute hair right now so imma doodle your request for now if thats okay~ (＞人＜ it should be done by tommorow~


----------



## Meadows (Feb 13, 2015)

If you want to, maybe you can do mine? If not that's ok I am happy for anyone who gets theirs picked, I just always loved your art. My clothes is a custom design PM if you want the link to it or if that will make things easier if you do pick mine.



Also thanks for doing this.


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god i really want to doodle long cute hair right now so imma doodle your request for now if thats okay~ (＞人＜ it should be done by tommorow~



ah omg wow!!! thank you so much for picking my request, mewms /n__n/ i can't wait to see the cuteness soon~ and don't worry about it!! take your time :,D <3 thank you again


----------



## Emzy (Feb 13, 2015)

Gracelia so lucky xDDDD


----------



## Kiikay (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I dont think you're being picky at all!! Its actually pretty nice when people detail what they want in the first place so i dont have to guess later and have to change it ~
> 
> 
> Ahh broken attachment~!
> ...



oh whoops o:



i wonder if it works now?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 13, 2015)

Okiedokie~ so since its a half day and i really want to try out a new style really quick, i was wondering if i had any volunteers to suggest their character for a new style request~(＞人＜ 
(don't worry Gracelia, I'm still working on your chibi request! This is just a little warm up because I'm in a little art block right now~)
You can also still get a chibi if i do your request in this style~
the style will look something like this, but keep in mind this picture is kinda old ;u;


Spoiler










I know people really like my chibi styles, so i was just wondering if i could have any volunteers for a different style~ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## milkyi (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Okiedokie~ so since its a half day and i really want to try out a new style really quick, i was wondering if i had any volunteers to suggest their character for a new style request~(＞人＜
> (don't worry Gracelia, I'm still working on your chibi request! This is just a little warm up because I'm in a little art block right now~)
> You can also still get a chibi if i do your request in this style~
> the style will look something like this, but keep in mind this picture is kinda old ;u;
> ...



I'll volunteer


Spoiler: ref


----------



## oreo (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Okiedokie~ so since its a half day and i really want to try out a new style really quick, i was wondering if i had any volunteers to suggest their character for a new style request~(＞人＜
> (don't worry Gracelia, I'm still working on your chibi request! This is just a little warm up because I'm in a little art block right now~)
> You can also still get a chibi if i do your request in this style~
> the style will look something like this, but keep in mind this picture is kinda old ;u;
> ...



I love your new style,
I wouldn't mind being a volunteer! ^^
My mayor is quirky, warm-hearted, and bubbly. c:


Spoiler


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Okiedokie~ so since its a half day and i really want to try out a new style really quick, i was wondering if i had any volunteers to suggest their character for a new style request~(＞人＜
> (don't worry Gracelia, I'm still working on your chibi request! This is just a little warm up because I'm in a little art block right now~)
> You can also still get a chibi if i do your request in this style~
> the style will look something like this, but keep in mind this picture is kinda old ;u;
> ...



Ooh, I really wanna see this! I'll suggest my Sindr character since I'd love to see her in your style.




Spoiler: Sindr Powers - Scene Girl









Age: 16
Favorite Color: Blue
Role: Random girl
Personality: Extroverted/Outgoing
Likes: Being random all day erryday
Dislikes: Unknown​
Someone who I do not really have any type of art/design for! Sindr is based off of my cousin, so she's really random and often causes trouble for others. She's just... weird. She would have long, dirty blonde hair normally, but I've always pictured her with red, blue, maybe even purple hair sometimes. She's one of those free-spirited girls, okay? Her shirt colors would be dark pink with blue on the end of the sleeves/waist. She was imported from a story I wrote with my cousin because... why not? Sindr is also part wolf/cat hybrid, so she can sometimes be seen with cat ears and a wolf tail.

Sindr is the girl that floats and does whatever she wants.

She's also a great fighter, so battle poses would be awesome.



You can draw her wearing whatever since she doesn't have a specific outfit. She's also more of a tomboy if that helps anything, I didn't go overboard with her description like I did everyone else. xD


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, I'm a volunteer for your new style ;v;


Spoiler: OC



Hair/eyes
clothes


thanks for considering <3


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey, I know already posted, but here's my Cocoppa avatar! If you'd like you can draw her! Any style would be appreciated! 
She has a similar personality as my mayor, so I'm not going to bore you with that! Thank you!
Oh! She also has large blue/violet eyes!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 13, 2015)

i would gladly volunteer for the new style but it looks like youre already swamped hehe


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll volunteer for a different style! 


Spoiler: You can pick either oc



http://i.imgur.com/hkL3ei3.png 
http://i.imgur.com/Bbtshnk.png


----------



## Mango (Feb 13, 2015)

oooo could you draw her in the new style? ;w;


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd luv for you to consider either my mayor or oc  


Spoiler







Btw, my mayor is the one with the white hair


----------



## Meadows (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Okiedokie~ so since its a half day and i really want to try out a new style really quick, i was wondering if i had any volunteers to suggest their character for a new style request~(＞人＜
> (don't worry Gracelia, I'm still working on your chibi request! This is just a little warm up because I'm in a little art block right now~)
> You can also still get a chibi if i do your request in this style~
> the style will look something like this, but keep in mind this picture is kinda old ;u;
> ...



You can test out on my mayor


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 13, 2015)

Ooh, could you by chance draw me? :0



Spoiler: Me



http://s591.photobucket.com/user/Sprytez/library/Kain?sort=6&page=1





Spoiler: Art of Me (ignore guy, that's my bf xD



http://s591.photobucket.com/user/Sprytez/library/RL%20Art%20--%20ALL?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Sholee (Feb 13, 2015)

I would love to be considered for your experimental style!












or Maru's


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 15, 2015)

gracelia's request~




*working on other style request now~*
also sorry about the little break without updates there ;u; I was a little busy~


----------



## Amilee (Feb 15, 2015)

omg i love your art! 
would you consider my ac character for the new style? :3
http://40.media.tumblr.com/8350e9c3eb09df1c5956843d08b3843f/tumblr_nj2hg6tR2Q1txeskgo2_400.jpg

thank you~


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 15, 2015)

Omg your art work is gorgeous :3 <3
would you consider my mayor??  You can try out your new style on her if you want >_< 


Spoiler:  Mayor ref here


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi! You are awesome for doing this! Could you draw Ibuki Mioda from SDR2?


Spoiler: ref and personality description









Ibuki is very peppy, and is a musician. She is often hyper and is easily excited.


Thank you so much again for opening free requests Hope I get picked oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Okiedokie~ so since its a half day and i really want to try out a new style really quick, i was wondering if i had any volunteers to suggest their character for a new style request~(＞人＜
> (don't worry Gracelia, I'm still working on your chibi request! This is just a little warm up because I'm in a little art block right now~)
> You can also still get a chibi if i do your request in this style~
> the style will look something like this, but keep in mind this picture is kinda old ;u;
> ...


You could do her in either style if you choose me, just so you know!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> gracelia's request~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHH it's so ADORABLE and SPARKLY! ;v; <3 OMG, MEWMS, HOW DO YOU DO IT?! ; o ;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 15, 2015)

Day 43: no one is aware of the secret in the op, i feel like such an amazing loser right now oh my god. I used to do this in Mafia too, I'm guessing thats why no one wanted me to play with them ;u; is anybody even reading this. I don't even know anymore.
P.S. No one look in the op. I was just kidding. Seriously. dON't. PleASe.
#Ididathing#probablysomeoneisgoingtoreadthisandthinkipostednothingandreportmefor spamXD#letthegamesbegin 
Also im doing my health homework right now so i might be a little slow when responding~


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Ho'snapzzzzz.... I DON'T AGREE, BUT Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh YOU REALLY DON'T, THOUGH D; /sobs


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Ho'snapzzzzz.... I DON'T AGREE, BUT Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh YOU REALLY DON'T, THOUGH D; /sobs


AZU OMG IM SO OFFENDED IM GOING TO ACCEPT YOUR REQUEST //headshot
Oh my god someone noticed~I've been waiting ever since I posted that ;u;
So for now ill be working on azu's request next~
This was a stupid idea I'm sorry i was really boredヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AZU OMG IM SO OFFENDED IM GOING TO ACCEPT YOUR REQUEST //headshot
> Oh my god someone noticed~I've been waiting ever since I posted that ;u;
> So for now ill be working on azu's request next~
> This was a stupid idea I'm sorry i was really boredヽ(；▽；)ノ



I FEEL SO BAD. It was heart-wrenching having to post that TAT In any case, thank you for this lucky chance! You're as far from lame and smelly as a person can get. Do you need me to post refs again? I also have other OCs if my previous request doesn't tickle your fancy~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I FEEL SO BAD. It was heart-wrenching having to post that TAT In any case, thank you for this lucky chance! You're as far from lame and smelly as a person can get. Do you need me to post refs again? I also have other OCs if my previous request doesn't tickle your fancy~


ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=┌(;￣◇￣)┘
I actually really liked the request you posted earlier so if you want me to do that i can~!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=┌(;￣◇￣)┘
> I actually really liked the request you posted earlier so if you want me to do that i can~!



d(≧ω≦*) Cool beans! Ahahaha, don't run away from my compliments!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

I know my request wasn't accepted, but I really like that other style, so if you want to, I'd go for the chibi or the other style. Also, could I update my request, and ask, if it isn't too mucn trouble, to be holding a little plush of Beardo?


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 15, 2015)

wahh thank you so much mewms <3!!! the chibi is so cute! also cannot wait to see what you'll come up with in your new style ^^


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 15, 2015)

"Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh"  This isn't true though what is true: "Mewms is like the most wonderful person ever and probably smells like roses and candy irl tbh."


----------



## pengutango (Feb 15, 2015)

Ooh! Always super shiny~  Very curious what you come up with next. 

 "Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh" - I don't think this is even true, but I saw it in white and was soooo confused when I saw that empty post. Like... "you can't post posts with nothing on it. XD


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Day 43: no one is aware of the secret in the op, i feel like such an amazing loser right now oh my god. I used to do this in Mafia too, I'm guessing thats why no one wanted me to play with them ;u; is anybody even reading this. I don't even know anymore.
> P.S. No one look in the op. I was just kidding. Seriously. dON't. PleASe.
> #Ididathing#probablysomeoneisgoingtoreadthisandthinkipostednothingandreportmefor spamXD#letthegamesbegin
> Also im doing my health homework right now so i might be a little slow when responding~


I read it all! Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh

I don't believe it at all


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi !

These Memws chibis are super cutes ! That's kind of you to drawn them for free 






Woulf you consider my mayor ?

She loves : dancing, butterflies, laughing & spinwheels


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2015)

would you do my OC, Shiroppy? x.
Your art is so beautiful to a point I feel I'm taking advantage of you doing it for free! aha


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 17, 2015)

your art is amazing i think later on i will post my mayor


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 20, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> wahh thank you so much mewms <3!!! the chibi is so cute! also cannot wait to see what you'll come up with in your new style ^^


ヽ(；▽；)ノ ahh I'm happy you like it~



Cam said:


> I read it all! Haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





pengutango said:


> Ooh! Always super shiny~  Very curious what you come up with next.
> 
> "Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh" - I don't think this is even true, but I saw it in white and was soooo confused when I saw that empty post. Like... "you can't post posts with nothing on it. XD





CuteLuka<3 said:


> "Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh"  This isn't true though what is true: "Mewms is like the most wonderful person ever and probably smells like roses and candy irl tbh."


SHUSHHHHHH YOU GUYSSSSS ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Ahhh i feel like trash because i've had such a busy week and am just starting on azu's request now~ the weather is so cold right now i haven't had school for two days (but i still have to go to orchestra practices and hand in my essays by 3:00 today which i just turned in, woot woot~ (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ). Its so cold here im just chilling with my cat under the blankets. Not the best weather for going outside but perfect for just staying inside and drawing (＞人＜


----------



## effluo (Feb 20, 2015)

Not sure if you are still taking characters for consideration but I thought I could throw something of mine into the mix just in case.^^



Spoiler: My character from Line Play.. I hope that's okay..









Thank you either way. ^^


----------



## Toot (Feb 20, 2015)

Dem choppy edges. Lol. Nice work.


----------



## Mango (Feb 20, 2015)

Mewms is like the lamest person ever probably and probs smells weird irl tbh


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ヽ(；▽；)ノ ahh I'm happy you like it~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay warm, Mewms, and de-stress whenever you have to. You can take as long as you want on my request ;)


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 21, 2015)

random warm up doodle~


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

So cute!! > w<


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ahhhhhh my face is melting from the cuteness! ;w;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

I would dieeee of happiness if you could draw my mayor ;3;



Spoiler

















 (note,  the skirt should be the same color as the hair ) 

Also,  it is a little hard to see,  but she has pink lining along her uniform (like,  if it were real life,  she has pink lining 2 inches above the hems along the jacket and the cuffs )


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I would dieeee of happiness if you could draw my mayor ;3;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, who made the 3rd pic? :0


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Omg, who made the 3rd pic? :0


Bunnii! She has a tread up right now


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Stay warm, Mewms, and de-stress whenever you have to. You can take as long as you want on my request ;)


Again azu I'm so sorry that I'm taking so long on the request, its just as you can see i'm very busy right now-




 . . . 
 oh my god i have so many things and responsibilities ohhhhhhhhhhh what am i doing i need to stopppppp
im still havent sent pengu her stuff eitherr what am i doooooiiiiinnnngggg


----------



## azukitan (Feb 21, 2015)

That is so gosh durn adorable, oh em gee! >w< You have nothing to apologize for, Mewms. Just work at your own pace--heck, you can actually procrastinate as much as you want. Don't feel indebted when it comes to requests. If it stops being fun for you or you're simply too busy, feel free to cancel any time. I don't want you to strain yourself ;o;


----------



## Locket (Feb 22, 2015)

Could you do my new mayor?



Spoiler: Mayor


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 22, 2015)

Please can you draw mine, your art is so adorable x

I need some actual drawings of my mayor for my ref form so hope you can work with this


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 22, 2015)

If you want to do my mayor ;






I looove your draw so much ! They are so cuute <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 22, 2015)

oh god I hope I didn't destroy this design too bad ;u; if you want anything changed feel free to ask azuki~
also I may or may not be starting up an auction soon due to a sudden need in tbt~(^人^)~ However, it is finals week so I'm debating if I'm going to have enough time near the end of the week XD


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

Holy amazeballs! Pachi looks so fab and cute in your style! So sparkly desu, too~ I am forever in awe of you and your coloring. It's top-notch, as always >w< My gratitude for everything that you've done. I had a great day, but you made it *EXCELLENT*! ヾ(^∇^)ノ♡






And omg, YES to the auction idea! Go for it! I support you 100%. You're gonna be rakin' in the dough, ufufufu x3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, do let me know if you ever need anything. I will be happy to help! :)


----------



## oreo (Feb 22, 2015)

OMFG, THAT ART PIECE OF azukitan's PACHI IS TOO BEAUTIFUL. ; A ;
Lovely OC. c':


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 22, 2015)

I might have done something while no one was looking~ （−＿−；）
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Chibi-Auction-(-ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ☆&p=4606770#post4606770


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

your art is so cute.. i cant take it *-*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I might have done something while no one was looking~ （−＿−；）
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Chibi-Auction-(-ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ☆&p=4606770#post4606770


I saw perhaps.
Send you the refs.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 22, 2015)

Amilee said:


> your art is so cute.. i cant take it *-*





milkbae said:


> OMFG, THAT ART PIECE OF azukitan's PACHI IS TOO BEAUTIFUL. ; A ;
> Lovely OC. c':





azukitan said:


> Holy amazeballs! Pachi looks so fab and cute in your style! So sparkly desu, too~ I am forever in awe of you and your coloring. It's top-notch, as always >w< My gratitude for everything that you've done. I had a great day, but you made it *EXCELLENT*! ヾ(^∇^)ノ♡
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH







Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I saw perhaps.
> Send you the refs.


(?◉◞౪◟◉) perhapssss~


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 23, 2015)

These are gorgeoussss   <3


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 24, 2015)

No frickin' way!  Is this still open?  I would LOVE to have you draw one of my ocs!  

You can choose from here:
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko

Or here:
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi

I would just be honored and ecstatic of you drew one of them, and I will tip.  How on earth did I miss this thread?


----------



## Pokemanz (May 24, 2015)

I totally forgot about this thread. o:

Hasn't been posted in since February I believe?


----------



## iamnothyper (May 24, 2015)

MEWM :O

i see u onlineeeeee


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 24, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I totally forgot about this thread. o:
> 
> Hasn't been posted in since February I believe?



Yeah (nervous laughter), I'm probably too late, but I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## LeilaChan (May 24, 2015)

AH SO ADORABLE please consider any of my ocs or my mayor thanks for considering!!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 24, 2015)

Ohmygosh! Those are just too cute!!! Maybe try my mayor? ^-^




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



Thanks for your consideration~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 24, 2015)

Oh my.
Um.
W-when did you all get here





*sobs* i feel like an unfaithful wife coming back to her husband(this thread) ;A;

*Ahem*
OKIEDOKIE UPDATE.
so things happened and I kinda took an unannounced hiatus from tbt because of those things.
I have finals this week and some commsions i still need to finish so i'm still a little busy so sadly I'm not sure if I will be doing these requests anymore. I am very sorry for the inconvenience and for not notifing you guys sooner!!! A lot of things have been happening and for a while and I just haven't had time to come on here. However, now I am back for the time being! I missed you guys~!
BUT.
After this week it will be basically summer which means I'm going to have a lot more free time~ so I will be setting up an art shop with possible freebie slots~ i kinda need some tbt right now and it might be a little eaiser. I don't know all the details about it yet but please keep your eyes open and feel free to give me any suggestions on how it should be run!
Please do not bump this thread up as requests are closed for the time being! If you wanna talk please vm or pm me! I'm really sorry for the inconvenience ;A;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 24, 2015)

Good luck on finals!!
I will definitely buy from you!


----------

